# Help removing piston liners



## Awills (May 28, 2011)

I have a John Deere backhoe. We are having to replace the liners. We got the first liners out, when we got the new ones, we put the
In. We now need to take the back out for something. One of them is stuck. The only thing holding it would have to be the o rings. Any ideas how to get the liner out?'l


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Awills said:


> I have a John Deere backhoe. We are having to replace the liners. We got the first liners out, when we got the new ones, we put the
> In. We now need to take the back out for something. One of them is stuck. The only thing holding it would have to be the o rings. Any ideas how to get the liner out?'l


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The best method is to use a liner puller. 

This pic is a crude drawing of one I used for years pulling more liners than I really want to remember.

The OD is a couple of tenths or so smaller than the liner OD bottom end and the stepped ID is a few thousandths smaller than the liner ID. A chain link can be welded ( with a half dozen or so extra lengths ) to pull with or a U ring for a hoist hook depending on what your pulling equipment is. With the sides being narrow the puller can be tipped down into the liner while attached to the hoist and then leveled allowing the stepped ID to center the puller in the liner so the block isn't damaged. The step diameter isn't necessary if you have another way to center it to avoid possible damage. And rather than machining a step a couple of short pieces of curved key stock, about 3/8" maybe, can be skip welded to the plate to make it center in the opening. The one I used was machined.

While working on liners I always covered the journals just in case I dropped something.


----------

